# Whittle Tiki Chess Set



## LSIrish

Class starts tomorrow, on the WCI Message Board, around 9am. I will be posting a fun project for a Whittle Tiki Chess Set!

This one is perfect for the brand new beginning carver to walk through the simple cutting steps. For you seasoned whittlers the Tiki theme is great for innovation, experimentation, and creating your own unique chess pieces. Each piece has taken me about one evening's session to create.

Hopefully by the morning I will have all the images cropped and ready to go, that is if the creek don't rise or the cows don't get out of the back pasture land … grin!

So get your tool kit out. You will need a bench knife, 3/8" round gouge, 1/8" round gouge, and your favorite v-gouge. Bring your carving glove, thumb guard, a compass and pencil, a little sandpaper, a set of rifflers, and, of course, your strop and rouging compound.

The set is worked on 1 1/4" square by 3" basswood and 1 1/4" square by 4" basswood blocks. The patterns can easily be resized to fit other square dimensions and these Tiki's would make great cane toppers or walking stick tops.

When we are done I have a pattern package for you that has 17 finished tiki pieces with the shaded drawings.

So … see ya' tomorrow! And, please, let your carving buddies know that we have saved a chair here on the forum for them too!


















Susan


----------

